# hens attacking rooster!



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

Help! I got 2 hens a couple weeks ago, while integrating them in with my established flock, then attacked my roo! bad enough that they bloodied his comb. so I got them out of there and back in the extra pen. what do I do? I've had hens fight, never drew blood, and never with the roo.
it's so weird, they seemed to be so gentle.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

sound like woman libbers. 

no just joking couldnt help it, did they come from a flock with a roo? and if so how was his personality compared to yours (the roos). 

he may have treated them like the rest of the flock wich they didnt want any part of. 
or you could of got the two lead hens and they are looking to reestablish the pecking order. 

I got a little run and coop next to my main one, just for that reason they can see each other and vocalize but dont have physical access. I had a big roo in there and he had his share of admirers a few of the gals would rush the door and head his way. so maybe a simular setup would work for you too.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

put them back in and leave them alone if you want to keep them, they are just sorting out their new pecking order, its what chickens do, these hens are just more dominant and possibly have some game blood in them, i have seen hens fight roosters before, its normal, if you put aggressive hens in with a very meek mild rooster they are going to dominate them, where do you think the term "hen pecked" came from, 

any time you add new birds to a flock they are going to fight, usually its the new birds that get the short end of the stick but it will be fine, give them a few days to sort it out and all will be well with the world,


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

they're in. I kept them in a cage in the pen for a couple hours then let them out 1 at a time. the first one went right for the rooster again, but he was ready for her and quickly put her in her place, the second didnt fight anyone. I'm sure there will be some squabbles, as there always is, but I'm not so worried anymore, just had never seen hens attack a rooster before.
thanks everyone:duel:


----------

